
Apple allows analytics data collection, but not for Google - danh
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/08/apple-modifies-ios-developer-terms-to-allow-limited-analytics-data-collection/
======
ryandvm
I'm not sure how Apple gets a free pass for this kind of stuff. Sure, they get
a blog post or two written about them, but it never sticks. People grumble a
bit, but in the end everyone gets back in line for the next iGewgaw.

Some nasty things Apple has done:

    
    
      * Blocks all non-licensed integration with their products (notably iTunes).
    
      * Banned Flash from iOS
    
      * Banned iOS devs from using cross-compilers
    
      * Blocked apps from the App Store that compete with Apple products/services
    

Apple has far surpassed Microsoft as abusers of the"lock-in" strategy to grow
their business.

I await the day that Google decides they've had enough of this bullshit and
drops support for all Apple products. I'm not sure how compelling the iPhone
would be without Google Search, Maps, YouTube, Gmail, etc. The cherry on top
would be for Adobe to do the same with their creative suite.

I suppose that's just a savage fantasy. The reality is that Google will simply
continue to improve Android and, like a slow motion replay of the 90s, Apple
will watch the iOS lineup pushed back into the luxury niche that the Mac has
enjoyed for all these years.

~~~
proee
"The reality is that Google will simply continue to improve Android and, like
a slow motion replay of the 90s, Apple will watch the iOS lineup pushed back
into the luxury niche that the Mac has enjoyed for all these years."

I've thought about this a lot, and I think that Android is gaining ground
right now because it's across so many carriers. As soon as Apple breaks it
marriage with AT&T and gets it phones into Verizon, Sprint, and all the other
major carriers I think the Android growth with slow.

FWIW, I just bought an HTC EVO because I refuse to sign an AT&T contract.

~~~
tomjen3
I am not so sure: in Denmark Apple has an agreement with a reasonably good
carrier but I still see a lot of Android phones around.

~~~
frio
Anecdotally, here in my office in New Zealand, we have 4 HTC Magics, 2
iPhones, and then a raft of SE/Nokia devices for lesser peons such as myself
;). This is despite the fact that Android devices aren't available for retail
through a large Telco (Vodafone/Telecom) and need to be parallel imported.

Corporates are scared of iPhones, because the level of control that's handed
to Apple is reasonably unacceptable.

------
Osiris
Apple used to be the underdog fighting against "the man" Microsoft, but these
tactics are reminiscent of Microsoft's heavy-handedness that landed it in so
much hot water. It's hard not to see these things are start seeing Apple as
the bad guy.

~~~
Tamerlin
Apple has always behaved this way. The only reasons that they got away with it
was a combination of cultist loyalty and being the underdog. Apple has always
been considerably more evil than Microsoft.

~~~
orangecat
_Apple has always behaved this way._

Not before the iPhone. There were never any restrictions on what developers
could do with Macs, and OS X is very hacker-friendly.

~~~
jrockway
PT_DENY_ATTACH.

~~~
orangecat
Good point. That was to placate the RIAA with iTunes, so I'd say that they
started to go downhill with the focus on closed devices; first iPods, then
iPhones to a much greater extent.

------
dminor
Given the Justice Department's inquiry into Apple, Google should just go ahead
and press the issue by collecting the data anyway.

~~~
briansmith
I would rather have nobody collect the data.

